# advantage multi



## werecatrising (Aug 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if this product is ok for bunnies? I tried to do a search online, but all I came up with is this:
http://jarvm.com/articles/Vol3Iss4/HANSEN IJARVM V3N4.pdf


----------



## Haley (Aug 25, 2008)

I know Advantage is safe for bunnies. Im not sure about the "multi" part and if that makes a difference. I would consult with a vet before giving any type of medication. 

Heres our Library file on Ear Mites, which has some good info and discussions about different methods of treatment.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 25, 2008)

I cannot get the link but I totally agree with haley..
don't give it until you know what the "multi" is and/or a rabbit knowlegeable vet describes to you why it is safe.


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 28, 2008)

Well, I actually work at a vets. I called bayer today to ask them. When I talked to the vet there he just kept saying advantage wasn't labeled for rabbits. I had the vet I work with call instead. They faxed him a study on advantage multi being used in rabbits. Seems it is safe and effective.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't think that you should use it until you learn more about it. 
I have never heard of the 2 chemicals in this drug being safe for rabbits. it kills heartworm,all kinds of worms that rabbits don't even have and skin conditions, 

I don't know about this product but I would Personally NEVER use it on a rabbit without a lot more info. 

Why not use Advantage or revolution . Why even play ariound with a drug that has no info on it other than that put out by bayer?


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 28, 2008)

http://www.advantagemulti.com/AdvantageMultiCats.cfm
I don't know why this would be needed on a rabbit ?


----------



## undergunfire (Aug 28, 2008)

Revolution is safe. It is used on rats and it was used on my bunnies before.


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 29, 2008)

*angieluv wrote: *


> I don't think that you should use it until you learn more about it.
> I have never heard of the 2 chemicals in this drug being safe for rabbits. it kills heartworm,all kinds of worms that rabbits don't even have and skin conditions,
> 
> I don't know about this product but I would Personally NEVER use it on a rabbit without a lot more info.
> ...


Nobody in my area carries revolution or advantage. I would rather buy from a vet than a shady online company. Advantage multi is imidicloprid and moxidectin.Regular advantage is imidicloprid. I realize that advantage multi kills parasites that rabbits don't get. So does revolution.

Anyway, one of the vets also called UC Davis. They gave her lots of good info. I was also able to find doses of the moxidectin in the plumb manual.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 29, 2008)

*werecatrising wrote: *


> Does anyone know if this product is ok for bunnies? I tried to do a search online, but all I came up with is this:
> http://jarvm.com/articles/Vol3Iss4/HANSEN%20IJARVM%20%20V3N4.pdf



You asked us if it was safe. I am saying that I would order online (-800-pet-meds is not a shady company) rather than take a risk with any product that I wasn't 100% and more sure of. 

I asked randy to respond to this post but apparently he has been very busy. I would at least wait for his response.


----------



## werecatrising (Aug 29, 2008)

I know a lot of people use 1 800 pet meds, but I don't trust them. The companies that make the various flea/heartworm products don't sell to them. There is no telling where they get stuff from. They also sell counterfeit product.


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 29, 2008)

http://www.moxidectinfacts.com/
I don't know if it's safe. The only article that mentions it's use in rabbits was the first link that you posted. 

I can't find anything about use in rabbits


----------

